# Word of the Day - Peplum



## debodun (Aug 10, 2021)

Peplum (noun) - a short flared, gathered, or pleated strip of fabric attached at the waist of a woman's jacket, dress, or blouse to create a hanging frill or flounce.

A peplum hanging from the waist is perfect for hiding any tummy bulge and creating a more alluring silhouette.


----------



## Matrix (Aug 16, 2021)

Peplum dresses suit women with broad shoulders.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*I'm too short to wear a peplum blouse because it makes me look fat around the middle *


----------



## win231 (Aug 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> Peplum (noun) - a short flared, gathered, or pleated strip of fabric attached at the waist of a woman's jacket, dress, or blouse to create a hanging frill or flounce.
> 
> A peplum hanging from the waist is perfect for hiding any tummy bulge and creating a more alluring silhouette.
> 
> View attachment 178050


"More Alluring?"  Maybe - if it's really windy.


----------

